# Are the Ultra frames TOO stiff?



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

I am interested in the 595. Does the fact that the Ultra frames are "stiffer" make them too stiff for the weekend warrior hammer fests, and occastional 80 - 100 miles rides? I understand a bike is ridden more when it is comfortable, so the extra stiffness got me thinking....is ride quality sacrificed with the Ultra? Or is the elastomer adjustability enough to make the Ultra a comfortable ride too?


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I think it may depend on your weight. I have a 595 Ultra and I find it very comfortable on 75-100 mile rides. It rolls on Shamal Ultra 2 way fit wheels and Hutchinson Tubeless tires. I'm a clydesdale rider (210lbs) and find the Ultra wonderfully stiff for climbing and big, out of the saddle efforts yet surprisingly comfortable over rougher road surfaces. 

Try one, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

So what other frames out there are similar in stiffness to the Ultra?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The owner of my LBS let me ride his Ultra. It was too big for me, and I'm pretty heavy at 5'9", 155lbs., but I literally felt like I was floating over the pavement even with Krysium SL wheels and Schwalbe tires.

I think the Scott Addicts are pretty stiff as well. 

What is your weight?


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

I am 175 lbs....pretty lean, lots of muscle upper and lower body.


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

i have both a 595 pro-team and Ultra and I prefer the ultra. I'm 6'4" 220lbs and like you, have mucho upper body mass (used to be huge into body building). I could barely flex the pro-team and the Ultra doesn't flex at all but feels just as comfortable.


----------

